# Trophy Rock Trip



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

We went out with Capt Andy and Sam on the Katherine for a day of Rockfishing. The day started out with a lil shakey weather but it became beautiful. A great day was had by all. We actually hooked four fish but only got three in the boat. Though it sounds like a fish tale the one that got away was the biggest Rock I have ever seen. It didn't fit in the large net! Well anywho we brought home 3 great fish. 1 31", 1 36" (mine), and 1 36.5". These guys run a great boat and I would reccomend them to anyone and in fact already have. Here I am with my 2011 Trophy Rock!!


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice looking fish , does capt andy have a website, tks


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

fishhook54 said:


> nice looking fish , does capt andy have a website, tks


He does and he is here on P&S. He is Turboandy and Sam is Transamsam98.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Thank you for your overly kind words G-Hype. Hopefully you will give us a chance to redeem ourselves. Sam and I really enjoyed having you guys. BTW, Sam and I also discussed the monster. We agreed she was just too big, we had our game on with her and she beat us. She was totally in the net and still had a foot to a foot and a half sticking out. Fishook, our website : http://katherinecharterfishing.com/


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy we had a blast!! Great time. We are thinking of coming back in May where we can keep 2 rock and catch a few other types of fish. We know it will have to be after the 16th. Will be in touch! Maybe next time we will bring a video camera when we bring the beast in. Also a friend from FB asked for your info so I passed it on. Here is our parting shot!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Man that looks like alot of fun!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Congrats.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Smittroc said:


> Man that looks like alot of fun!


Believe me it was!!!



RuddeDogg said:


> Great lookin fish. Congrats.


Thanks Rude I hope this one is the beginning of better catches to come!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Frank I had started to pull a few small baits over the weekend just to get an eye on the smaller fish since we were fishing one of my honey holes. This worked out in great favor the May worms have begun there full spawn and the 18-34ish inch rockfish on on an all out binge. The may worm bite usually last until the 1st week in june and then the hunt for a new spot begins again. I wont have another trip until the 26th so I am hoping they stick around in my spot. I had a blast with yall and keep telling the story to my parties.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Sam right now I am focusing on getting my boat in the water. She was just surveyed yesterday with only some minor issues. I will definitely need a trip soon. Look forward to coming back down. Hit me up when you are in the area!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds good Frank and I wil give you a shout next time I'm up north


----------

